# Malted milk balls



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

hey everyone, 
im writing a new menu and i'd like to put housemade malted milk balls (like whoppers) as a garnish on a dessert. does any one have a recipe ? 

thanks


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

I think I have a recipe in my Alain Ducasse dessert book....I'll look it up for you.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I would be very interested in that recipe too, having tried to make malted milk balls myself without much success.........


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have made them before, but can't remember the ratio. Just temper white chocolate and malt powder. Those were the only two ingredients for the filling and were quite good.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can also try a seafoam formula and wiggle in some malt powder.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That's basically what I tried before.....sorta worked but the candy didn't have the right crunch that a true malted milk ball does. I think the big candy makers do it under high pressure or something.....at least that's what I've heard.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I found a similar recipe to what you're talking about and in that recipe the ratio was 1:1 (as in, one cup melted white chocolate and 1 cup malted milk powder).


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

still waiting to hear what the Alain Ducasse recipe says...


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay---here's the formula...

1 cup of white chocolate
1 cup of malted milk powder

Melt chocolate and stir in malted milk powder. Form into balls and dip in milk chocolate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I tried it today and I'll be darned if it didn't work. Closest I've ever come to the real thing! I recommend it Jessiquina!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not a pastry chef but I love to bake at home and I am going to try the recipe out! I have a h&s meeting on Monday so I'm going to hit the bulk barn before the meeting and get me some malted milk powder!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i made them today! i couldnt stop eating them. i'd add a little salt to it, just to balance it out.


----------



## redvelvetstef (Oct 10, 2009)

love them! I don't have a recipe however, i remember running by one in the past that also added malt powder in the cake and frosting! looked so yummy!


----------



## apatrick174 (May 11, 2013)

Can you give the step by step recipe for it? Exactly what do I do? Hah I am by no means a chef. Only a girl who likes to cook.


----------



## agatalaura (Apr 17, 2013)

a lot of these thread posts are just too joke-y; and not funny, anyway, unsubsribe before it's too late to save your online reputation


----------



## chef lee (Apr 2, 2013)

It's really that easy?

I do believe I will give this a try. Thanks for the recipe.

Any other "should-know" info before I take this on?

Thanks!


----------



## stewkelly (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder about Alain's recipe.


----------



## jessicaskyler83 (May 7, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for sharing. Were they crunchy enough? My dad and children would like these maybe I'll try them out. I have never had the love for malted milk balls but homemade I will definitely try.


----------

